# Member Discount



## mr.universe (May 12, 2005)

Greetings fellow board members!  This is [email protected] with a special offer for all members of Anasci.  From now on as a member use the unique coupon code "anasci" when ever you shop at www.universalkits.com.  This coupon will give you 10% off on our complete product line.  All conversion kits, lab supplies, research chemicals, supplements, bodybuilding cosmetics, P-GH, informational products and conversion support.  So come by and check us out if you haven't and don't forget to use your discount compliments of Anasci.

In Good Health,
[email protected]
http://www.universalkits.com


----------



## boombaby (May 29, 2005)

*Super*

Just got my recent order,super fast shipping,*No bullshit * customer service .I love these guys and fully recommend them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

